# A coworker brought this little one to me can someone identify?



## Angler (Jun 1, 2016)

A coworker found this little one on the road & brought it to me will someone identify?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like a grumpy tortoise. Lol
But a picture of the full top and underside of the shell would help in identifying him


----------



## Angler (Jun 1, 2016)

Hope this helps


----------



## Angler (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## lisa127 (Jun 1, 2016)

Burmese mountain tortoise would be my thinking.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2016)

Gopher tortoise. They're protected. Did your co worker pick it up off the street? Put it back.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Gopher tortoise. They're protected. Did your co worker pick it up off the street? Put it back.


Thanks for replying. Don't you keep mountain torts? I was trying to tag you since I wasn't sure and remembered you keeping them?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, I do. Their leg spurs are way bigger.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 1, 2016)

Angler said:


> A coworker found this little one on the road & brought it to me will someone identify?



Your in Florida correct? I hope your co-worker recalls where he found that tortoise, as it needs to be taken back.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jun 2, 2016)

I didn't realize gopher tortoises had rear thigh spurs at all. I wish there was complete taxonomic key for the tortoise family. It would make learning identification so much easier.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jun 2, 2016)

gopher tortoise


----------



## Angler (Jun 2, 2016)

That is what I was thinking, the little one is back. Thanks to all.


----------



## rocket the tortoise (Jun 2, 2016)

Gopher tortoise maybe?


----------

